

Apple Store down globally: iPad pre-orders only or something more? - whyleym
http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/12/apple-store-down-globally-ipad-pre-orders-only-or-something-mor/

======
ojbyrne
One thing I wonder - it seems like poor practice to take down the site just to
add a new product. Seems like they could do better. On the other hand it could
just be part of the hype cycle.

~~~
jonknee
I can see it for updating products--they don't want anyone with the product in
their cart to get a surprise when it's updated. But yea, just for allowing
pre-orders for a product it seems odd to require a take down.

------
antidaily
iPad pre-orders and nothing else.

------
threepointone
they finally updated the apple.com header and added a new section, 'iPad'.

------
elblanco
They must have tied their store to Ubisoft's DRM servers.

